# Life in sao paulo



## tracyc11

Ood morning all. I am looking for a little more information about life in São Paulo. I am originally from the uk but am currently living in cairo. I am looking for a change, and considering s.a. -São Paulo. So I am looking to find out a little more about ute following areas;
-weekends.....what do people get up to?
-cost of living-utilities, eating out, hotels, taxis, subway, ect?
- how far is the coast and how long does it take to get there, and what would a weekend at the coast set you back?
-are there any opportunities for diving ? If so where and what kind of dives?
Any information you guys wish to share would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great day!
Tracy


----------



## AnthonyRMC

São Paulo is a huge and caotic city, competing with Mexico City to be the second largest in the world, after Tokyo.

But millions of people live there, work, have fun and love it.

It is a 24 hour city. You can go out at any time of the day or night and find bars, restaurants and clubs open.
You want to eat at 4:00 am? - No problem. - Just choose what type of restaurant/food you want.

The city of São Paulo doesn't have a coast, but the state of São Paulo does, - a very good coast infact. One of the best and most beautifull in Brazil.
There are many choices of beach towns to choose from, with different types of scenary. Some are farther to reach, but a good average would be a couple of hours, - except when it is a holiday, or friday evening on a hot summer week, then the highways get choked with traffic.

I personally prefer Rio de Janeiro, but then I lived there for 20 years before moving to the interior of São Paulo state. So I am predudiced towards Rio obviously.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

A few other points.
São Paulo is very international, so people are generally not bothered about where you come from. The city has people from all over the world. You have an accent? Nobody cares. Sort of like London or New York.

The subway is good, but crowded of course.
The buses are also crowded, but avoid them at night. - Dangerous.
There are many taxis.

Violence here right now, is out of control, and will probably get worse as the World Cup arrives in June.
My advice would be to wait untill after the World Cup in July.
Prices of everything will go 'out of the roof'. - If I can, I would like to not even be here during the World Cup. I can watch the games in England on TV, just as easily as I can watch them here. I predict a very controversial World Cup. There are groups planning some huge protests against the government, which obviously will turn violent.

Good real Estate in São Paulo is as expensive as London or New York.
Cars are more expensive due to our absurd taxes.
Eating out is expensive these days, and more expensive than the USA etc, - unless we talk about the cheap popular restaurants, that serve up lunch for workers. - Not exactly a 'night out'.
Electrical goods such as TVs, DVDs, cel phones etc, are all more expensive than in the USA.
Food in supermarkets varies. Some stuff is cheaper, some not.

Right now Brazilians are constantly complaining about the cost of food, - with good reason. Their salaries are generally not at all good, - except for the rich(er) of course.


----------



## lzzjp

Anthony, you seems to be living in Brazil for a good amount of time. Perhaps you are more aware than some natives.
This is Sao Paulo. Regarding bills, taxes and car costs, I can say it is pretty much same thing in the whole country.
In other hand, there are some "easter-eggs" about safety and housing. 
The southern area of Brazil has most of the few safe cities in the country.
I know because I lived a very long time there, in many cities.

Of course if you life in Florianopolis, the capital of Santa Catarina state, it is not that safe, nor cheap, still bellow the average high.

I do recommend Sao Paulo, but for visiting, not to live.

If you wish to build/buy/settle down in Brazil, there is no better place than the states of Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul.

Even you Anthony! There are plenty of job opportunities away from English teaching.
Good churrasco gaucho and plenty of beaches and mountains.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

lzzjp said:


> Anthony, you seems to be living in Brazil for a good amount of time. Perhaps you are more aware than some natives.


I first visited in 1984. Then again in 1986.
I moved here in 1988 (coming up to 26 years now, in May,) and naturalized Brazilian in 1997.
So yes, I am Brazilian and know the country well. 
There are only three states of our 27 (including the Federal District of Brasilia) that I haven't worked in or visited. - Amapa, Roraima and Acre.

I love the country, but recognise its faults, - mainly a lack of serious politics and politicians.


----------



## warlock233

I personally hate Sao Paulo, mainly because of 2 things:

- CHAOTIC traffic
- Expensive rent

I work on the IT Industry - and most of the IT jobs are located in the south part of the region - as well as most of the financial jobs together with the headquarters of most of the multinational companies.
You can imagine what the price for rent/buying an apartment is over there... just INSANE.

So I have 2 options:

- Live far away from work and spend almost 2hours to get to work (+ 2 hours to get back home)
- Live near to work and have no money to do anything else

That's just my opinion... I know plenty of people who love Sao Paulo and wouldn't leave for anything...


----------



## room217

Hi,

Just about anything will be expensive, very, very expensive... 
I'm single, already graduated and even so it's almost impossible make money nowadays.


----------



## GerrieGermishuys

I´m living for two years now in São Paulo, it has issues like any other normal metropolis. Two things I did to make my stay here excellent (1) was to learn the (basic) language as soon as possible (2) hang out with the locals - try to avoid expat joints and (3) come with an open mind.

Brazilians are warm people when you get to know them on a personnel level. Once you have made a friend or two, they will open doors for you to all the exiting things in São Paulo. PS: Rio is overrated, once you have been to the tourists áreas there is not much left to see.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

GerrieGermishuys said:


> Rio is overrated, once you have been to the tourists áreas there is not much left to see.


We will have to agree to disagree.  There is much to do, plus it is close to the two most beautifull coastlines in Brazil.
Região dos Lagos and Angra/Parati.
But then again, I lived for 20 years in Rio and regret leaving. 

Paulistanos (people from SP,) and Cariocas (people from Rio,) have evolved different lifestyes, and each will firmly defend there 'territory' as being better.

What is 'better'? 

It all depends on the individual of course.


----------



## warlock233

AnthonyRMC said:


> We will have to agree to disagree.  There is much to do, plus it is close to the two most beautifull coastlines in Brazil.
> Região dos Lagos and Angra/Parati.
> But then again, I lived for 20 years in Rio and regret leaving.
> 
> Paulistanos (people from SP,) and Cariocas (people from Rio,) have evolved different lifestyes, and each will firmly defend there 'territory' as being better.
> 
> What is 'better'?
> 
> It all depends on the individual of course.


Yes, definitely.
I know some Cariocas who moved to Sao Paulo and never got used to it... and I know some Paulistas who moved to Rio and don't ever want to come back.

Both places have their pros and cons... 
I myself prefer to stay away from both and live somewhere less crowded


----------



## AnthonyRMC

warlock233 said:


> I myself prefer to stay away from both and live somewhere less crowded


That is basically my situation these days.
Rio is a younger persons' city, but I surely miss it.


----------



## ChrisNZ

Hi. I just joined the forum and can't start a thread yet until I make 5 posts. So here's number 1.
I live in NZ and visited Rio for 3 weeks this past January, also spending 1 week in Sao Paulo. I was pretty much insulated from the costs though, as everything was pre paid before I left NZ. The few meals and food I did buy I found to be similar pricing to NZ.

Rio is hotter while Sao Paulo more humid? So hot in Rio at that time of year. If you get too hot you can always hop on the subway but most places have aircon as well.


----------



## ChrisNZ

It's approx 7 hour drive from Rio to SP. The countryside looks very much like NZ except different trees and houses.

(OK that's 2 posts. What am I an expert on the place)

Oh yeah, I met many very friendly and happy people in Brazil. Amor.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

It is one thing to compare the price of a meal at the face value.
But what about how much the meal costs as a percentage of one's salary?
I have no doubt that people earn much more in general in NZ, than here in Brazil. - The majority anyway, - workers.

A friend of mine was up in the USA last september, cruising by motorcyle the Route 66 on a package ten day tour. Meals were not included.

He told me that after a day's ride, everybody hungry, they sat down to great food, cheaper than they would pay for similar in Brazil.


----------



## room217

*But what about how much the meal costs as a percentage of one's salary?*

That is what people don't understand... a meal, rent, bills, cars, gasoline, all kind of services, everything is VERY expensive in comparisson with average salary... ridiculous actually

A good car costs about 42 minimum wages... a house in really, really bad conditions and in a bad spot costs about 185 minimum wages... rent in a "ok" spot is about two or three minimum wages...

I want to get out of here because even I'm already graduated I earn no more than 3 minimum wages (already without taxes)... If I get a house near my job I have to spend 80% of my salary with rent, If I live with relatives away from my job I have to spend 4h per day to go and come to work.

For those who want come to SP, if you have money, a good money and don't need to work, here is a good place to live. However Brazilian companies LOVE people outside Brazil... maybe you are going to have better oportunities than I had.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Whilst we are on the subject of eating out, São Paulo probably has the best eating in all Brazil.
Not that the difference is THAT much, but one notices it.

There are of course lower priced restaurants, that serve lunch on an either 'pay one price and eat all you want', or one has to weigh one's plate.

These options are considerably lower priced, and one can eat for anywhere between R$ 10 to 15, looking around.

But these options are hardly where one will take one's wife for an evening out at a good restuarant, or even a medium restaurant.


----------



## ChrisNZ

You are quite right. I think someone said the minimum wage in Brazil is about 700 reais? Per MONTH! Is that right?

It was costing about R$20 per meal at a food hall.


----------



## warlock233

Yes, that sounds right.

And many workers get that... so whoever can pay R$20 for a meal is really privileged here.


----------



## room217

ChrisNZ said:


> You are quite right. I think someone said the minimum wage in Brazil is about 700 reais? Per MONTH! Is that right?.


as unbelievable as it sounds...

With R$20 you can eat for example in a mall...


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Most earning the minimum salary, will be provided breakfast and lunch, - or dinner if they work late.
Companies must provide either food or money for food (usually in the form of a debit card with a certain amount of credits per month,) depending on the job.

The situation I described above, was mainly directed at middle class and/or foreigners.

If one lives here, knows a community of lower class people, you can find good home cooked food cheaper. - I have done such often.
Not advisable for the tourist, fresh off the Boeing, and the middle class and rich just won't enter these areas generally.
This of course is with reference the big cities.

Out in the countryside, it is different.

There are so many variables, it is difficult to generalize.
I try to give rough idea.


----------

